# Mobile homes in Clare, Galway or Kerry for sale?



## marcellaf (27 Mar 2007)

hi all, 

I'm hoping to buy a caravan/mobile home on the site of a park.  Looking mainly in the Clare, Galway or Kerry areas, in that order.
So far I've drawn a blank, but I've only been using the buy and sell website and looking up what local papers in the areas I want to buy in.

Does anyone know what other ways to go about buying?  Should I just get out the phone book and start ringing the parks to see if anyone has either a site or a mobile & site?

thanks in advance.


----------



## johndoe64 (27 Mar 2007)

*Re: Mobile homes in Clare, Galwayor Kerry for sale?*



marcellaf said:


> hi all,
> 
> Should I just get out the phone book and start ringing the parks to see if anyone has either a site or a mobile & site?
> 
> thanks in advance.


 
Just ring around, it worked for us.


----------



## tazzer (31 Mar 2007)

*Re: Mobile homes in Clare, Galwayor Kerry for sale?*

I was thinking about doing this as well.           
just wondering if anyone knows the approx site costs.

any joy marcellaf in ringing around?


----------



## june (10 Apr 2007)

*Re: Mobile homes in Clare, Galwayor Kerry for sale?*

The site we go to costs 1500 euro per year ( easter to end sept) that includes your esb and refuse. it goes up a nice bit each year though. Another angle would be looking at the dealer websites. A lot of them seem to have sites for sale in parks. Asking around should work well. I see that the buy and sell has a lot of mobiles for sale too at good rates


----------

